# G reat little impact driver - Bosch PS40-2



## boboswin

$17.00 each is a real good price. 
Let us know how the rebate works.
I had such a horrible time with Hitachi this year I swore never to buy anything without and instant rebate.

Bob


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review Gary, my friend has this and he loves it. he says even though his 14 volt has more power he finds himself picking up this one more often because of its light weight and easy use.


----------



## ND2ELK

I got one of these a few weeks ago and just love it. Used it to put sheet rock screws in the new shop. Cannot wait to use it on cabinets and hardware. I highly recommend it to any one needing a compact unit.


----------



## Grumpy

Nice looking tool Gary. I think the lithium battery will lead to much better cordless tools.


----------



## Tikka

It sounds like a really good deal - These tools are the professional versions, not the hobbyist version.

You guys get all the good deals and equipment over in the USA, I guess there is a lot more competition than in Europe, even though this is a German company.


----------



## boboswin

P.s folks I meant to say $71.00 each above.

Bob (dyslexic)


----------



## jcees

SOLD!

always,
J.C.


----------



## saddlesore

Great review. I've wanted one of these since they came out.


----------



## cajunpen

Good review Gary - sounds like something else that I now want to buy.


----------



## sbryan55

This is a nice review, Gary. I have thought about one of these for some time now. I have 5 cordless drills now but this is a good an excuse as any to buy another tool.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## FloridaUFGator

I have this impact driver. It is a must have. I use it all the time. The form factor of the thing is great. I paid a whole lot more than $71.


----------



## TajBuilder

I got the screw gun free when I bought the Bosch 10" sliding miter saw. The gun works great and is perfect for working inside of cabinets. The claim that you can drive 300 screws on a single charge is an exageration, but the 30 minute recharge time is not.


----------



## USCJeff

Thank Gary. I'm pretty pumped right now. Just got an email from Woodsmith indicating I'd won one of the PS40-2 and $200 for a tip that'll be in the next issue. I was hoping there would be a review here. I'd picked it up a few times, but couldn't justify it given my wife got me a nice 14V Cordless not too long ago. The 14V Fein drill is awesome, but can't quite get a lag bolt in without some work. I don't need the power much, but i'm looking forward to test driving this one out.


----------



## lumberjohn

I am a impactor freak, sort of…
I also have the Milwaukee version of this little marvel.
I have the Makita and the Ryobi too.
I am very disapointed by the Bosch version.
It began impacting way too soon and don't seem to have the 800 in/lb advertised.
In a head to head comparison with the 3 others brands, who also advertise about 800 in/lb of torque,
this one seem to have only 600.
The Milwaukee and the Makita are equaly the strongest, but the Makita is smaller in your hand.
The Ryobi seem a tad less strong but hold small bits wonderfully with no adapter.
The 10.8 or 12 volts issue is just marketing. It is 10.8 volts nominal and 12 volts mesured for all theses tools.
Excuse my poor english, I am french speaking.


----------



## Festool4

Good reveiw Gary… I have one of these and it works like a charm…


----------



## seanc

I just bought this impact driver but realized after bringing it home that there's no way to put on drill bit like a tapcon bit (a small project). Am I missing something? Is there an adapter of some kind to be able to drill?

Thanks for any info guys.

Sean


----------

